# Inshore charters



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking for a charter to show me more about inshore fishing, I am looking for what to look for in spots, baits and techniques. I'm not looking to get a secret spot, just want to learn how to catch fish on the flats. Thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

What area do u want to target?


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Put a shrimp under a popper and find structure or potholes. It really is that simple.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

BY Ryan said:


> Put a shrimp under a popper and find structure or potholes. It really is that simple.



There is much more to it than that. A shrimp under a popper will catch you some fish but if you want to consistently produce 25+ trout and a few reds per trip on artificials, then there is a lot to learn. There are some outstanding inshore guides in our area. You will learn more from one of these guys in one trip than you would on your own in a couple of years. Fishermen spend thousands of dollars on lures, tackle, gear, gas, and boats but the most valuable tool you can have is information. Spending $400 t0 $500 bucks on a charter to gain information that you will use for many future years is a pretty good investment in my book.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I disagree. I've seen 12 year olds pull 15 trout in 10 minutes from a dock with frozen shrimp simply because there was a school there. That same concept applies anytime you find a school with even the slightest amount of guidance (or a fish finder), which is at everybody's fingertips these days. Redfish are similar, as if you find their preferred haunts in response to environmental conditions you can sight fish them and they'll hammer tons of baits that are worked incorrectly. Not to mention that you'll catch them from time to time fishing for trout.

I believe guides provide a wonderful service and I wouldn't discourage anybody from using one if they wanted to. The problem is that suggesting that if you don't give one a car payment that it will take years to learn how to catch fish consistently is a bit ridiculous. If you prefer and have the means to spend that kind of money on the information rather than gathering it yourself then that's awesome. I'm just saying that it can be done on your own, for free, and it can be done in a week, not years.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

call hot spots or any of the guys that charter on here.they will hook you upp.


----------



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

i would llike to fish around the mouth of escambia or perdido area. target specks and reds. i can go out and catch a couple fish a day under a popping cork but i want to learn more. thanks


----------



## Scottyg (Jan 21, 2010)

Redfish university. Great guide


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

davis831 said:


> i would llike to fish around the mouth of escambia or perdido area. target specks and reds. i can go out and catch a couple fish a day under a popping cork but i want to learn more. thanks


Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> There is much more to it than that. A shrimp under a popper will catch you some fish but if you want to consistently produce 25+ trout and a few reds per trip on artificials, then there is a lot to learn. There are some outstanding inshore guides in our area. You will learn more from one of these guys in one trip than you would on your own in a couple of years. Fishermen spend thousands of dollars on lures, tackle, gear, gas, and boats but the most valuable tool you can have is information. Spending $400 t0 $500 bucks on a charter to gain information that you will use for many future years is a pretty good investment in my book.


I agree with dabutcher I spent more time and money trying to catch fish consistantly on my own then then I like to admit . That being said before moving here I had only fished small fresh water lakes so I knew nothing . I was only stationed here for 3 years so im glad I took a couple guides after my first year.
They taught me where to look for schools, 
How to find bait , and diff techniques for when the fishing is slow.

I recommend

Brant peacher 
And 
Eric from redfish university


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

BY Ryan said:


> I disagree. I've seen 12 year olds pull 15 trout in 10 minutes from a dock with frozen shrimp simply because there was a school there. That same concept applies anytime you find a school with even the slightest amount of guidance (or a fish finder), which is at everybody's fingertips these days. Redfish are similar, as if you find their preferred haunts in response to environmental conditions you can sight fish them and they'll hammer tons of baits that are worked incorrectly. Not to mention that you'll catch them from time to time fishing for trout.
> 
> I believe guides provide a wonderful service and I wouldn't discourage anybody from using one if they wanted to. The problem is that suggesting that if you don't give one a car payment that it will take years to learn how to catch fish consistently is a bit ridiculous. If you prefer and have the means to spend that kind of money on the information rather than gathering it yourself then that's awesome. I'm just saying that it can be done on your own, for free, and it can be done in a week, not years.



Suggesting that someone who is inexperienced can gain a fraction of the knowledge that a guide has in one week is absurd. Finding fishs' prferred haunts and how they respond to enviromental conditons is not something that an inexperienced inshore angler puts together in one week or a couple of trips.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

davis831 said:


> I am looking for a charter to show me more about inshore fishing, I am looking for what to look for in spots, baits and techniques. I'm not looking to get a secret spot, just want to learn how to catch fish on the flats. Thanks


I've went with captain Bill Willis, owner of lost bay outfitters, he will teach a few techniques. I taught myself most of what I know about saltwater through trial and error and one day on the water with himtaught me more then I had picked up in six months of trial and error. he'sone outta two guides I've fished with here and he's leaps and bounds over the other one.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

davis831 said:


> I am looking for a charter to show me more about inshore fishing, I am looking for what to look for in spots, baits and techniques. I'm not looking to get a secret spot, just want to learn how to catch fish on the flats. Thanks


Hello, David,
I'm Capt. John Rivers, and I run Mega-Bite Inshore Charters. I have been guiding these waters for over 10 years and I specialize in flats artificial fishing in all the surrounding waterways of Pensacola, Navarre and Perdido Key, which I've been doing now for the past 5 years, . I also do some of the pass both live and dead bait fishing from time to time, but artificials are my forte. 

Let me recommend myself along with two other guides in our area that can provide you with professional fishing trip if you want all artificials.
My # is 850-341-9816
Capt. Wes, 850-982-7858 or Capt. Chris Williams, 850-712-1712,

Dabutcher is exactly right when it comes to fishing the flats as well as taking more than a week to learn what works. Yes, you can use popping corks, and I do from time to time when my clients don't want artificials or just can't get the hang of using them or casting, but to truly master the art of flats fishing with artificials it take many months and even years of fishing an area to learn what works and why it works.

_Good luck on your adventure,
John
www.captainjohnrivers.com
850-341-9816_


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Hey Captain Rivers,

I fish primarily Blackwater Bay, you said you have knowledge of the Navarre area but how far up does your knowledge reach? I wouldn't mind learning to target Red and Black Drum on the flats going down to the Catfish Basin area. Something close to the house so I won't burn a lot of fuel.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Hey Captain Rivers,
> 
> I fish primarily Blackwater Bay, you said you have knowledge of the Navarre area but how far up does your knowledge reach? I wouldn't mind learning to target Red and Black Drum on the flats going down to the Catfish Basin area. Something close to the house so I won't burn a lot of fuel.


Hello, Randall
I know it pretty well I fish it a lot in the Winter / Spring and some in the summer months. I know Escambia Bay very well too. Just give me a ring on my cell sometime and we'll talk about setting something up.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Sounds good, what are your going rates and how many people can you carry?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd recommend Capt Eric Holtsman of Redfish University. He's the most knowledgeable guide that's fishes the upper bays and river mouths. He spends 90% of his time up there and has been putting his clients on nice specks and reds daily. 
Check out his FB page to keep up on his reports. 
https://m.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=48144282751&__user=1094408627


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Sounds good, what are your going rates and how many people can you carry?


Here are my rates, If it's just you, I'll cut you a deal.
http://www.megabiteinshore.com/rates.htm

Here is my facebook page for you to see what I've been catching from my past trips.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mega...ola-Florida-Fishing-Guide/353964039380?ref=hl
Tight Lines...
John


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Suggesting that someone who is inexperienced can gain a fraction of the knowledge that a guide has in one week is absurd. Finding fishs' prferred haunts and how they respond to enviromental conditons is not something that an inexperienced inshore angler puts together in one week or a couple of trips.


You are dead on.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Tyler Massey said:


> I'd recommend Capt Eric Holtsman of Redfish University. He's the most knowledgeable guide that's fishes the upper bays and river mouths. He spends 90% of his time up there and has been putting his clients on nice specks and reds daily.
> Check out his FB page to keep up on his reports.
> https://m.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=48144282751&__user=1094408627


Awesome recommendation. I see him all over. I am 50, but not to old to learn new tricks. I read lots of post from RFU. He knows his stuff.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

Eric is your man if you're looking for education rather than just a fishing trip. You'll catch a ton of fish and learn more than you ever thought possible. http://www.redfishuniversity.com/


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric Holtsman does a great job specializing in fishing the upper bays with artificial lures. LOTS of experience in those areas and will be glad to make it a learning trip, plus he's a great guy so you can't lose! Have fun!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

X1000 for Eric! He is one of the best around! If you want to learn a lot about upper bay fishing, and catch tons of fish, he is your man!


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Tight Lines.. John


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

come to think of it... I don't think I've ever heard anything bad said about any of the charter captains around here. I had a particularly bad experience with one from fort walton.but it might have been a bad day for him, so I'm not gonna mention his name.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

For what the OP is wanting to do, I'd have to recommend Eric Holtsman. His knowledge and length of time fishing the upper bays in the Pensacola area are probably unmatched.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

X7 for captain Eric!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Here we go again!!!!!


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW

OVER 900 VIEWS FOR A ANGLER LOOKING FOR A FISHING GUIDE:no:

YOU CANNOT FIX STUPID


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

What area do u want to target?


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

My guess the areas he was looking to fish was both upper bay and the lower sound.
Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
www.megabiteinshore.com
850-341-9816


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> I recommend
> 
> Brant peacher
> And
> Eric from redfish university


+1 on Capt. Brant Peacher. He's been very helpful to me as I've been trying to get better at inshore fishing.


----------

